# 1996 Klein Quantum Pro (Modern build for a bike before it's time)



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

It's awful weather today, and I think this might be the only forum I haven't posted it in. So might as well post in here to spread the word of Klein. I think the only reason Jesus didn't rapture everyone is because Gary made such awesome bikes, it would be a shame to have them all go to waste!

So mine is built up with a complete Dura-Ace 10s Double 7800 groupset and I know they aren't the best wheels in the world, but there is something about Rev X I love and the final edition models are so illusive and their colour so perfectly matched to my Pearl Yellow Klein paint job that it was the only choice for me. Also, I like having a reliable aluminum breaking surface and this pair popped up on eBay in almost as new condition!

I try to ride everyday at least 40km (weather permitting) and hang it on the wall of my apartment when it's at home. 

I recently converted the proprietary MC2 stem system with a custom made shim to allow 1 1/8th stems to be mounted on the 1 1/16th steerer and allow me to run a modern 31.8mm short reach bar. 

I know that in the classic forum people like all classic original parts, but this bike rides so well, it deserves modern parts. Although the Rev X are nearly 10 years old now so that logic isn't quite 100%


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Very sharp looking Klein. My take on the modern retro issue is if putting a modern group on an old frame will cause you to ride it more, then go for it. The biggest shame in the world is for all these vintage machines to be put away in storage somewhere and not be ridden. I liked Kleins for the small attention to detail like internal brake routing and the internal headset. It made for a very smooth looking frame. All the original paint jobs really set them apart from the Cannondales of the day.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

Wow. Very cool.


----------



## ScottInCincinnati (Feb 20, 2004)

I think that's one of the first bikes I've seen where those wheels look appropriate. Well done! Looks fast and cool!


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks, it's an amazing frame. The roadies out here always complement it when I'm out riding. I need to train more to do the bike justice. 

The frame is about 1280g and fork is around 400g, but still really stiff and smooth. I think Cannondale never made a bike this good. Maybe only now is the CAAD10 is now able to match it's ride. 

The paint quality is superb as well as looking good. In April, the roads were sticky from the trees, I don't know if it was pollen or sap, but after each ride a layer of road grit was glued to the tires. When I was riding, I could hear all the grit and tiny rocks being flung up, constantly pinging against the down tube. But there isn't a single chip or mark in the paint. 

I haven't weighed my complete build yet but it is lightweight even with the Rev X clincher boat anchors. I am tempted to order in a lightweight tubular wheelset from China to see how light I can get it. 

It would be fun to try and get mine down under 6kg like this Orange Klein I have seen on the WeightWeenies forum. It's 5780g! Crazy! I hope more people build more old Kleins to their glory.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@don,

do join us on Sunday morning rides (from 8am) at Oi-Futo, Shinagawa.
seems you're stuck at your apartment today huh..
nice pic btw


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi, I'm over just 5km west of Shinjuku, I used to live in Shinagawa so used to ride down that way, but I prefer to ride in the hills in Tama-shi now. More open and feels more like countryside out here. 

Went for a little ride today. Got rained on a lot and had to have a big clean up when I got home.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I love those old kliens, they allways had the best paint jobs out there. I had a chance back in 1997 to ride one for three months and i absolutly loved it. Just the price of it kept me from buying it. But what a great ride. 

You have done that bike justice. If you want to do new parts on a retro ride, go for it. That is a great looking bike and people should be complimenting you on it. 

Bill


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Isn't there a website where all of the cool Klein paint jobs are lised with pics? I've looked, but so far, no joy. 

Beautiful bikes, guys, very eyecatching.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Living now in western WA, I thought there would be a lot of Klein roadies around - but I see few. Are owners hoarding them? CL has the occasional Klein MTB but roadies are much less frequent.

My only aluminum experience is an early Cannondale = harsh.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

I guess they are hoarding them. I see a few pop up on craigslist. 

I get the urge to buy frames in my size, I think I'd like a white pearl with the post 2000 Klein logo. 

And maybe a Q-pro to try out his carbon chainstays.


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

For sale locally (and it fits me)










Dura-Ace group (except 105 STIs), Rolf Sestriere wheels 

Is it worth $400?


----------



## steelblue (Jul 16, 2007)

the_don said:


> I guess they are hoarding them. I see a few pop up on craigslist.
> 
> I get the urge to buy frames in my size, I think I'd like a white pearl with the post 2000 Klein logo.
> 
> And maybe a Q-pro to try out his carbon chainstays.


Like this one? 

I also have a 92' Rascal and a Quantum Race. Yes I am hoarding them.


----------



## arman77 (Nov 17, 2009)

I bought my 2000 Klein Quantum Pro (Sedona Orange, like the picture above) at my local bike shop for $500. It was full Dura Ace components, Original Rolf Vector pro wheels. I have made a few changes, Shimano compact cranks, and 11-26 cassette, since I am a big guy and there are a lot of hills here where I live in Arkansas. I have ridden it over 10000 miles since I bought it in September of 09. Great bike, but definitely stiff.

Bruce


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

arman77 said:


> I bought my 2000 Klein Quantum Pro (Sedona Orange, like the picture above) at my local bike shop for $500. It was full Dura Ace components, Original Rolf Vector pro wheels. I have made a few changes, Shimano compact cranks, and 11-26 cassette, since I am a big guy and there are a lot of hills here where I live in Arkansas. I have ridden it over 10000 miles since I bought it in September of 09. Great bike, but definitely stiff.
> 
> Bruce


Wow! You got a bargain! Depending on the condition that is.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Mine from the mid 90's thru early 2000's I had to finally part with it cause it never fit me well, it was a large and i needed an extra large. 

Still quite pretty.

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/?action=view&current=3268522-R1-036-16A.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/3268522-R1-036-16A.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------

